# Welche Lüftersteuerung?



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

*Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Lüftersteuerung. Würde gerne nicht mehr als 30 Euro ausgeben. Sollte ich besser ne automatische nehmen, oder reicht eine manuelle? ich will eigentlich nur einen lüfter permanent runterregeln, und zwei andere abhängig von idle und last switchen können. 

es geht insgesamt um drei gehäuse lüfter, und einen cpu lüfter. so nen schnickschnack wie usb, esata oder dergleichen brauch ich nicht. 

Hab mir folgende mal rausgesucht: 
Aerocool F6XT


----------



## jensnrw (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Hey ich selbst habe diese hier http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/pc-zubehoer/kaze-master.htmlhttp://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/pc-zubehoer/kaze-master-ace-525.html verbuat, bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sie kann in gegensatz zu der Aerocool " nur " vier Lüfter Steuern, dafür kannst du die Temps und Drehzahl im Auge behalten.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

kann man da auch einen lüfter von der automatischen steuerung ausnehmen, und den selbst regeln? da ich meinen seitenwandlüfter permanent auf 50% drosseln möchte. 

Ansonsten ist eine automatische Steuerung sicher nicht verkehrt... aber teuer...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Ich nutze zwei...einmal ne Aerocool Gatewatch 2 die einfach cool aussieht und zweitens die hier:CSV-Direct.de
Die einfach sehr gut verarbeitet ist und spitze funktioniert.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ich nutze zwei...einmal ne Aerocool Gatewatch 2 die einfach cool aussieht und zweitens die hier:CSV-Direct.de
> Die einfach sehr gut verarbeitet ist und spitze funktioniert.



ist das ne automatische? o.O konnte dazu nichts finden


----------



## Ahab (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Ich werf mal noch den Kaze Master Ace von Scythe ein.


----------



## david430 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

also der kaze master ist verdammt gut. optik ist nobel und du kannst die lüfter auch mit ausschalten, von den unmengen an temperaturfühlern gar nicht zu sprechen. für nen preis für ca. 25 euronen wirklich empfehlenswert...


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

hmm... also 30euro sollte ich schon einplanen... mal schauen, dann wird das wohl erst nächstes monat was... muss erst budget checken...

weiß von euch wer was ein PWR-Anschluss ist? kann ich da einen PWM-Lüfter anstecken? o.O


----------



## midnight (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

PWR steht wohl für Power aka Stromversorgung 
Habe hier auch eine Scythe Kaze Master - ist zu empfehlen 

so far


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*



relgeitz schrieb:


> ist das ne automatische? o.O konnte dazu nichts finden



Nee die Zalman  ist ne manuelle...die aber super funtkioniert...und aus gebürstetem Alu ist.


----------



## JC88 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

Hab auch das Kaze Master! Kann man empfehlen wenn man die 4 angeschlossenen Lüfter manuell immer gleichbleibend Laufen lassen will oder ganz ausschalten will. Ich nutze das sehr gern in verbindung mit meiner wakü.


----------



## relgeitz (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

wer mal schauen ob ich budgetmässig die kaze master reinbring, sonst hol ich mir das aerocool ding - brauchs ja nur um den seitenwandlüfter zurückzuschrauben, und eventuell die beiden gehäuselüfter im desktopmodus ein wenig zu drosseln. Danke für die tipps jungs  

wenn noch wer was zu dem PWR Anschluss weiß, nur her damit


----------



## Tobias-F (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - Gehäuselüfter - Lüftersteuerung - Zalman Lüftersteuerung ZM-MFC1 Plus

Läuft schon seit einiger Zeit super bei mir.
Fünf Lüfter angeschlossen, noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Verarbeitung auch in Ordnung und dank der hochwertigen, dicken Metallfront wirkt die Lüftersteuerung auch noch sehr "edel"


----------



## Gast12307 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Welche Lüftersteuerung?*

NZXT soll auch gute Lüftersteuerungen machen. Du kannst dich ja vielleicht mal über die Preise und Funktionen und so weiter der einzelnen Modelle informieren.
Noch viel Glück bei der Suche.


----------

